# Favorite volkswagen seat???????????



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright everyone like the title says I want to know what your favorite seat that Volkswagen has ever installed in any of their vehicles. Mine are the recaros in my mk2 gli.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine are the Recaros in my mk2 GTI 16V.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I like the CC or the phateon seats the best...


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

I've heared the cloth R:. Seats are pretty dope. Never sat in one though.


----------



## glockmk3 (Aug 31, 2010)

mk3 jetta trek PARTY SEATS!!!!


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok so thats 2 for mk2s 1 for the mk3 and 1 for the mk4. Keep them coming!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## rid3snmxlafx (Sep 2, 2010)

mk4 gli recaros


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SlammedDubTT said:


> Ok so thats 2 for mk2s 1 for the mk3 and 1 for the mk4. Keep them coming!!!!!!!opcorn:


Hard to believe anyone that has set on a Mk2 Recaro wouldn't choose it. Pretty much like the sport seats in my 911 but w/o the leather.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

oh boy,there are so many~it's hard to pick just one.
i loved the Mk 1's corduroy striped GTI seats(Recaro knock-offs).
i always loved leather Corrado seats,too: i love my R32's seats of course.Top-3~how about that?:laugh:


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

GTINC said:


> Hard to believe anyone that has set on a Mk2 Recaro wouldn't choose it. Pretty much like the sport seats in my 911 but w/o the leather.


You would be surprised, my gf loves the tt seats:what: She says the mk2 seats are to restricting and don't flow with her natural curves.:screwy:


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

i have to say the cc has the best seats by far.


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

i personally like my mauritus(helios) recaros but have also been told they are too restricting when i give my.. larger friends rides aha


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

joefrompa said:


> i personally like my mauritus(helios) recaros but have also been told they are too restricting when i give my.. larger friends rides aha


:laugh:


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone know who makes the CC seats?


----------



## anotherslammeddub (Nov 22, 2007)

The nicest VW seats in a car I've owned were these Mauritius blue electric Recaro butt huggers in my Ed.1 (not my pic but I don't have my hard drive with me)
http://img178.echo.cx/img178/1384/interieur4su.jpg

but the nicest seats used in any VW are the beautiful and MASSIVELY comfortable Recaro CS
http://ll.speedhunters.com/u/f/eagames/NFS/speedhunters.com/Images/Raekelboom Kevin/DSC03730.jpg

end of thread?


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

anotherslammeddub said:


> The nicest VW seats in a car I've owned were these Mauritius blue electric Recaro butt huggers in my Ed.1 (not my pic but I don't have my hard drive with me)
> http://img178.echo.cx/img178/1384/interieur4su.jpg
> 
> but the nicest seats used in any VW are the beautiful and MASSIVELY comfortable Recaro CS
> ...


:laugh: End of thread :thumbup:


----------



## Italian308 (Sep 15, 2010)

i just bought my first vw about a week ago. I love my 05 GLI seats. never even been in another vw.


----------



## sky88s (Sep 10, 2010)

Bammm!!!..i wish these were mines...err.. 










recaro booster / car seat for those who are a little.......


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

Koenigs on the MKIV R32.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Wouldn't consider them my favorite, but I do love these:


----------



## jsimp12 (Jul 11, 2004)

Mk2 Scirocco seats in my 79 Rabbit. I set them to their lowest height & people freak out b/c all they can see is my head. It's awesome when I climb out of the car & they realize that I'm actually not a midget. I can't see over the hood though. 

The cloth seats in our Value Edition 06 Jetta 2.5 seem to get the job done too. We've been on quite a few long road trips with no comfort issues. 

However, I do have to log another vote for the non-power Recaros in my old 92 16V monty though as being my absolute fav. 

I think VW has got it right on most of their seat designs compared to other vehicles that I've driven/rode in.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

sky88s said:


> Bammm!!!..i wish these were mines...err..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG :thumbup:


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

Keep em coming guys/and gals. This thread is just starting to take off.:beer:


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

gizmopop said:


> Koenigs on the MKIV R32.


 This makes me


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

I love my GLI recaros, but all the posted seats look great too.


----------



## glockmk3 (Aug 31, 2010)

sky88s said:


> Bammm!!!..i wish these were mines...err..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES!!! 

Perfect for autocrossing when you get tasked to watched the nephew for the weekend. All you need now is a DOT approved helmet with bottle holders on the sides to keep the kid quiet while you try to beat your time from last weekend. :laugh:


----------



## panzerlehr4 (Sep 10, 2010)

As far as Jetta seats go, the 2010 Jetta are more plush and comfortable then the other MkIV Jetta seats. Not the most comfortable VW seat but probably the best in a Jetta.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

Sat in a DE golf, those leathers are not to bad either.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

The "sport seats" (non-Recaros) offered in early GTI's and some Cabrios. Enough bolstering to keep you planted, but not as awkward to get in and out of as the Recaros. The velour fabric of MKI GTI's was awful; the Cabrios had a much nicer striped pattern and the Euro plaid looked good.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

Bump Don't let this die:beer:


----------



## braultd (May 26, 2009)

Well, I find my seats were too wide from the moment I sat in the car (2002 337 edition). Love everything else, but do not like the "Recaro" seats. While comfy, they need more bolstering for the small to average size driver (i think). I am (finally) seriously looking at replacement, but very $$ and hard to find stock to try before I buy... any experience with real aftermarket Recaros?


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

rallye recaro


----------



## xcspanksx (Oct 20, 2010)

My Aunt's CC has the most comfortable seats I have ever sat in.


----------

